
Apple, FBI testify before Congress - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/03/apple-fbi-congress
======
alblue
This presents a summary of the congressional hearing "The Encryption Tightrope
– Balancing American's Security and Privacy" that was covered live on YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GgnbN9oNw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GgnbN9oNw)

A replay of the event is now available but the news piece summarises the
important parts of the discussion.

